# My Duck Drowned!!



## Mamaboid (Mar 22, 2013)

Last night our neighbors brought us one of our mallard drakes in a feed bag.  They found him in the creek, with his head stuck under a rock.  He was stuck so bad that they had to take a pry bar and pry the rock up to get his head out.  He must have reached in after something and just got stuck.  He was still warm, so it had just happened.  If they had found him a bit sooner he may have been saved....as it is, he is gonna be part of Easter Dinner.

Anybody ever have anything like this happen with a duck?


----------



## boothcreek (Mar 22, 2013)

not quite like that, have seen ducks drowned thru breeding tho when too many males try to breed 1 hen and therefor take too long.

Had a ringneck pheasant however get his head stuck between a rock and a piece of wood in his aviary and snap his own neck........ I hope whatever bug he had seen there was worth it..... 

Sorry about the loss of your drake, but I bet he is gonna be tasty.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 22, 2013)

Possibly the oddest duck death I've had was one that got electrocuted by the electric fence. I had a hot wire running a few inches from the ground on the outside of the welded wire pasture fence, and this duck reached through the fence and grabbed the wire with her beak. She, too, was warm when I found her, but it was too late.


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cricket (Mar 26, 2013)

Suicide!  Sorry for your loss.  I did save someone else's duck once who was stuck in page wire fence that ran all the way to a river.  It was flooding and the water was rising and she would have been a gonner.  She acted like she knew I was trying to save her, too, which made it nice.  Don't know who she belonged to, but my husband thought I was a hero, anyway.


----------



## Petty (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought the duck just drown like that and that raised my curiosity. Accidents like that do happen. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 13, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss! I had three drowned! During a really bad thunder storm, they decided to get into their swimming bin, apparently it was too slick for them to get out in the rain. I found them the next morning, cold and stiff.


----------

